# You know your fences are insufficient when...



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

you can't see them in the snow. The corner t-posts are about 5 - 6 feet tall. Yikes.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Quite incredible - good thing winter is on its last legs now.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

You'd think... but we had another 4" of snow this morning! And more to come over the next couple of weeks. Wow.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy crap! I do not envy you.

I am just beginning to be able to see my bottom line of fence and the bottom of my gates. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

wow... to bad it cannot be shipped down here ! we need desperately need it.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

This is what I worried about when we moved from SC to eastern WA!! They had told us there are storms every few years that bring massive snow with it... my worry exactly was your fenceline! 
How do you contain your animals when it is like that?!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not quite so bad by us. The bottom board of our 3 board fence is covered in snow but our ponies are too lazy to figure out that they now can just hop over the fence lol

I hope you get some rain up there to melt the snow.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That was the way it was here last year. The snow gets hard enough that the horses could walk on it and over the fence if they wanted to. Luckily, they wanted to stay where the hay was.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

That's why I don't live in snow country. I rather put up with our rain and mud than that much snow. When I need a fix of snow I can drive to the mountains in less than an hour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

GG, as you can see by the lack of prints, the horse doesn't wander much in the snow. It's just too difficult. Even when I had two horses, they would just make a few paths and stick to those. Even though the fence is under the snow, it would be extremely difficult for a horse to get over it. The snow is quite literally 4 feet deep in most places in the paddock. It's just too much for a horse to be able to pick up its feet that high. 

My horse right now is finally starting to get antsy - she has packed down a small area around the barn and a path to the water. She refuses to leave her self-made paddock much less approach a fence that is all the way over there across that deep, deep snow :lol:

Usandpets - there is no way any horse can walk on top of the snow here. We never get the hard snow pack that hooved animals can walk on. I've never heard of that, actually. I need to troll the Internet now to see that.

This is a normal amount of snow for us to receive in a winter, but usually we get one or two thaws and loose a couple of feet. This year we had one brief thaw and lost maybe a couple of inches. And I prefer the snow to the mud. Its cleaner, drier, prettier and easier to move. Ever try to move a muddy area?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> GG, as you can see by the lack of prints, the horse doesn't wander much in the snow. It's just too difficult. Even when I had two horses, they would just make a few paths and stick to those. Even though the fence is under the snow, it would be extremely difficult for a horse to get over it. The snow is quite literally 4 feet deep in most places in the paddock. It's just too much for a horse to be able to pick up its feet that high.
> 
> My horse right now is finally starting to get antsy - she has packed down a small area around the barn and a path to the water. She refuses to leave her self-made paddock much less approach a fence that is all the way over there across that deep, deep snow :lol:
> 
> ...


That's sorta what I figured! It for me is one of those can't really happen -thankfully!- nightmare type things! Can you tell I lived most of my life on the southern east coast?! 
Here in WA we have one stall, plans for more, and have 2 very large corrals that we could get the snow out of to let the horses live in. Plus there are trees in the back of their pastures that should block a lot of the snow buildup, and they could live there... Guess we would have to snow-thrower a path for the humans to bring them their hay and water setup there?!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Usandpets - I can't find pictures of ungulates walking on top of snow, but North Dakota gets wallops more snow than we do, so I can see it getting packed. If you have pictures, it'd be interesting to see.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

A guy I met in the Army while stationed in New England would have said it differently.
:lol::lol::lol:
You fence is telling you it's time to move when....



NorthernMama said:


> you can't see them in the snow. The corner t-posts are about 5 - 6 feet tall. Yikes.
> 
> View attachment 391394
> 
> ...


Of course this the same man who, when he and was asked where he was going retire to, said he was going to attach the snow plow back onto the front of his truck and head south. First place he stops where the people don't know what the snow plow is will be his new home. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

The part of Ontario I am in has started to melt and the 6ft high piles were about 1ft then the next day we were up to 2ft  I don't know how to dress for the weather anymore!


----------



## MysticTrev (Oct 2, 2013)

OH WOW!!! And I thought Pa was having a bad winter....LOL You can keep it! Im ready for Spring!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> Usandpets - I can't find pictures of ungulates walking on top of snow, but North Dakota gets wallops more snow than we do, so I can see it getting packed. If you have pictures, it'd be interesting to see.


When the wind blows after it snows, the snow gets packed. We've had drifts in the driveway that get hard enough to drive over. 

When the wind blows the snow, the snowflakes break down to fine pieces and fill the empty spaces between the flakes. 

Like I said, they do like to stay where they know the hay and water is so they don't venture from their safe area. I don't have pictures because they also like to stay on their self packed trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I ask how far north in Ontario you are? I am in the extreme south of Ontario, and we have had record snowfall this year, but that only amounted to about 2 feet before drifting. "Up north" to me is the muskokas/Huntsville/lower Algonquin, that is the farthest north I have been.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Skips, I am further north than that! It takes me about 3+ hours to drive south to Barrie.


----------



## prairiegirl59 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm just next door to you in Manitoba, in all the years there was only once that the horses could walk on top of
the snow - it was a spring similar to now where we had a bit of melt, the snow turned like ice and then froze hard. It would hold up my horses that year, but they also had no interest in going over the fence.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ewwwwwww!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Since those pics, we got another 2 or 3 inches of snow. Finally now in the last couple of days we have melting and the snow is lower than the pics. It's going to be a VERY wet spring! Hello hoof troubles


----------

